# XR2 Body Kit Renovation



## arlane (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi all,
Newbie here !

Has anyone got any advice on how to restore a 1988 XR2 bodykit ?
The kit is rough to the touch and has whiteish green patches - presumably oxidation / build up of mildew/tree sap etc etc over the years.

What is best :-
1) A good clean then heat gun ( does this work,







is it safe ? )
2) A good clean then Dye
3) A good clean then Autogym or other treatment ??

Any help would be appreciated








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

Lovely little hot hatch, I had one 24 years ago and kept it for 8 years, it was on a B plate...longest I have ever kept a car, it was a superb car


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

A good clean with degreaser/all purpose cleaner then heatgun, then treatment to keep it looking top notch.

Choice of treatment depends on whether you like your plastics glossy, or natural looking


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

I know the 'rough' bit youre on about. Only real solution is to sand it out with 340 wet and dry on these.

Personally i would:

1. Remove kit from car

2. Thoroughly clean and then wet and dry with 320grit

3. Light coating of plastic primer

4. Recolour with trim/bumper paint

5 Final coating of laquer with matting agent

And that would last a very very long time without a constant need for redressing every time it fades back as the matted laquer would stay consistent in looks.


----------



## arlane (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for that advice.
Whats your view on heat guns, as Id really like to keep the original finish if I can.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Heat guns can be very effective if youre careful....depending on the type of plastic they rearrange the molecules in the plastic so making them have that fresh appearance again. Give it a go but just go careful and keep the gun moving....


----------



## arlane (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers for that, very much appreciated.
Ill try and find a scrap piece to experiment on !


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

arlane said:


> Thanks for that advice.
> Whats your view on heat guns, as Id really like to keep the original finish if I can.


Speaking from experience on my 1988 205GTi....dont do it you will end up destroying the finish all together.

I did it carefully and it ruined the finish on the 205 ones and I was uber careful lucky I had a full spare set....and it was only one of the front arches and it was cracked.

best thing to do is give them a bloody good clean then hit them with a good tar and glue remover leave that to fully dry off then dress them with a good dressing...I use either AutoGlym Bumper Gel....or a Concept Chemicals product that is like a sort of semi permanent coating....name escapes me at the moment though.

If the finish is too rough then take the top off by lightly rubbing over the surface with a scotch brite pad...dont scrub.....rub over.


----------



## arlane (Apr 17, 2013)

Interesting that, the XR2 kit seems to have a top finish, as Ive seen it chip off on another XR2 I had.
Perhaps in 88 thats how kits were made like your GTi.
Perhaps the heat gun is more for through colourered plastic bumpers/kit ?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

arlane said:


> Interesting that, the XR2 kit seems to have a top finish, as Ive seen it chip off on another XR2 I had.
> Perhaps in 88 thats how kits were made like your GTi.
> Perhaps the heat gun is more for through colourered plastic bumpers/kit ?


Heat gun works on newer plastics by bringing the oils back to the surface. In our cars cases they are just too old.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

On my 89 golf gti, the heatgun works a treat, it doesn't deform or ruin the plastic in any way, it just doesn't last that long on it's own, so requires a dressing on it too.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Different composition maybe. You can only do the heat gun trick a number of times. Best off deep cleaning and just keeping on top of dressing them.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I would not go for the heat gun treatment at all.

Clean it over as mentioned above.

I treated my faded 1992 205 GTI with plasticare 18 months ago. It is still jet black and holding well.

Please please please do yourself a favour and get it.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=251254702126


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm of the opinion that the heat gun trick works better with newer plastics too....

So I would get it all off the car, really good clean then dress with one of the longer lasting dressing... a nano type doo dah 

:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I'm of the opinion that the heat gun trick works better with newer plastics too....
> 
> So I would get it all off the car, really good clean then dress with one of the longer lasting dressing... a nano type doo dah
> 
> :thumb:


To be honest I have found that AG bumper dressing lasts well you just have to make sure you buff it well....maybe top it up once a month at minimum.

I think when you get old plastics like on the 205 or the OP's XR2....the are that old that the oils have all but gone. It also sounds like the XR2 ones are not a natural plastic finish and are painted or coated out of the factory in which case heating it up will do nothing if not cause the finish to de-bond and bubble.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

is/was that the greeny stuff???

I used loads, and loads of that when I had the AX GT...

I should have boughts shares in AG... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Thats the one....also know as "bumper snot" :lol:

I have the trade version....called rubber care or something.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

hours....hours I spent on all that plasic with the snot.... :lol:

Those were the days..... :argie:

:thumb:


----------



## arlane (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers for the advice ive heard this dye mentioned before.
Ps - your gti looks transformered on your photos !
Is there any better pics on here ?


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Whose 205 do you mean?

Although, I do not need any excuse to post more up. 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=273805

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=282242






Turn your speakers on for the video.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Wont be mine as my trims are Ph1.5 ones and grey 

I dont need much encouragement to post pics either


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Haha.

Plasticare is also available in grey. 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=261195072635


----------



## arlane (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry guys, Iplod99 was the one i meant but nick lovely gti also !!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice car nick_mcuk

With the Ford I think I would just give the plastic a damn good clean and use one of the fancy plastic dressings such as CarPro Dlux


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

nick_mcuk's is much better than mine. 

Although, needs a front number plate to be legal.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

It has one on there now 

I dont like those plastic dye products....just personal pref really.

Clean and dress thats how I roll!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2009)

Here are a few pics of the XR I owned a couple of years ago.I know I will get shot down for mentioning this but black shoe polish works wonders on these kits,i used to heat it up slighty and apply it with a shoe shine brush as you can see it gives a good finish.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

^^^ very nice! ^^^


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2009)

iPlod999 said:


> ^^^ very nice! ^^^


Yep it was a wee cracker,wish I had kept it now.Saw it on ebay last year and really had to control myself not to buy it back.Only sold it as I needed the garage space for my new toy (see below).


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Dude that little red XR2 would look right at home next to the 205 

How did the OP get on with the trims???


----------



## arlane (Apr 17, 2013)

Going to have a go over the bank holiday.
Where is the best place to get the tar remover / trim treatment from ?

QUOTE=nick_mcuk;4082127]Dude that little red XR2 would look right at home next to the 205 

How did the OP get on with the trims???[/QUOTE]


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

If you want Auto Glym then Halfords will have the retail versions of tar remover and bumper dressing.


----------



## arlane (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers.
Is ebay best for getting some Autosmart Tardis ?
Ive not seen this anywhere I dont think ?

QUOTE=nick_mcuk;4083511]If you want Auto Glym then Halfords will have the retail versions of tar remover and bumper dressing.[/QUOTE]


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Tardis is only really available from an AutoSmart rep


----------



## arlane (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers Nick, i did wonder why i havent seen it.
Is AG tar remover as good as Tardis ?



nick_mcuk said:


> Tardis is only really available from an AutoSmart rep


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

It's not bad not as strong but in this case that's probably a good thing


----------

